# Slick sled



## ghamptonp (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone seen the new Boggy Creek Bullet, or heard anything about them?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Were those pics @ sawpit?


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

I checked out their Web page. It says 15' length, 5 " draft and 70" inch beam. Looked wider in the picture. I wonder what price range? Looks good though.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

New name to an old design. They've had that one for years...they just made some minor changes and remarketed it. Ain't saying that's bad though...

As I recall, it was up there in ECC Caimen priceland.


----------



## ghamptonp (Jan 3, 2011)

Wrong....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Wrong....


Care to elaborate? And are you a rep for the company? if so this should be in the commercial section being htat there is nothing to brag about.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I know what the website says but with the deadrise on that thing I can guarantee you that thing doesn't draft 5 inches loaded with 2 anglers


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

It's not a redesigned boat by boggy creek. It's a newer mold, the boat looks great and has some nice lines. Should ride good in chop, but I do wonder about the 5" draft as well, although coming in at 450lbs maybe; not going to knock the boat with out seeing it float first hand. I looked at the boat in the pictures before it was finished and I think it's more around the 16K rigged the way you see it. ( I could be wrong about that, can't remember). It suppose to run 60mph with a 60hp.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

typo? Its suppose to run 60 MPH w/ a 60 HP


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

Nope not a typo, According to the builder it will run 60mph with a 60hp.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

They've had that design for atleast 3 years now. I've got some pictures that I got back in 2009 of the VERY same design. It was the white one called "Mcabi." It had been built some time before that...could have been month...could have been a year. The only difference I see is that they've refined the deck and added a tunnel.The hull, otherwise appears identical. As a matter of fact:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlAAQst64PI

So, are you saying that this hull you posted is any different from the white one the owner named Macabi?

Also, about a year ago I got pics, probably of the very same boat while it was under construction. I was informed that IT was the same hull as the white one. The only difference was the deck. 

These pics are from a year ago, I got them direct:


----------



## thebullet (Jul 21, 2011)

The boat looks great. Dont know anything about them however. 60 seems like a stretch but if it does it, thats awesome. I have lurked here for awhile and I am unsure why most tend to try and bad mouth certain boats but glorify others. None the less, beautiful rig and thanks for sharing.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

No way that hull does 60 with a 60hp. 42 mph at the high end.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> No way that hull does 60 with a 60hp. 42 mph at the high end.


Mr. Microskiff.com, you might have to water test this one! The crowd wants 60Miles per hour of proof! 




> The boat looks great. Dont know anything about them however. 60 seems like a stretch but if it does it, thats awesome. I have lurked here for awhile and I am unsure why most tend to try and bad mouth certain boats but glorify others. None the less, beautiful rig and thanks for sharing.



It is a pretty boat. I think it looks great too however I fail to see WHY you would say that someone is bad mouthing the boat? An audacious claim was made, one that NO other boat builder has made. 60 with a 60! Rightfully so, many people are doubtful. I personally stated that is is not a "NEW" design! If you think that either of those statements is "bad mouthing" then allow me to personally call you delusional!  

Now, me...I personally like this skiff but like I said, last I contacted boggy, the price was in the same range as a few other "higher quality" skiffs build by a manufacture with a longer track record and better warranty. Once again, if you think making that statement is an act of bad mouthing Boggy Creek...let me again state that you are delusional! lol
John Ploegert builds some nice stuff no doubt but this one has some STIFF competition in this price range.
I'll say it again. This is not a brand spanking new design. It's been available for over 3 years and has recently received some quality refinements and a new name at best.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

> No way that hull does 60 with a 60hp. 42 mph at the high end.


Have you ridden on one of these? If not what makes you come up with such a random top speed number?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking over the page, I didn't see any speed estimates. Maybe I missed it for the bullet, but honestly I really don't see 60mph from a tunnel hull when similar sized and weighted boats don't usually come close to that. I'm not bashing them, I just don't see it, maybe 40mph. Also the 450lbs weight is not the model pictured, that is the fully rigged one which will weigh much more then there simple tiller model.



> The Bullet can be decked out in full battle dress or built as a very impressive, inexpensive tiller model.


Also I am willing to entertain a 5" draft on the simple version very lightly loaded with a smaller motor, but on the fully loaded version it's probably a little optimistic.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I don't recall what the deadrise is but I would GUESS that it is a little more than 6 degrees. 5" draft from a boat with more than 6 degrees of deadrise is cutting it close but could be possible if the skiff is VERY light, has spartan rigging, and is captained by someone other than my portly self! lol


----------



## thebandit (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe I can be of some assistance ?? I am somewhat familiar with Boggy Creek boats , having taken the time to visit the shop and ask some of the same questions a lot of you seem to be throwing out your opinions on. The first and biggest surprise for me was/is... Boggy Creek Boats is ONE man !!! He does all the work himself....Designs boats with customers, Lays up the hulls , does all the fabrication and rigging, cleans the shop, answers the phone , responds to emails !!! All done by one person. ( and has been doing so for around ten years and the best I can tell has a very satisfied customer base) So there are no company reps. Another topic that was hard for me to comprehend and seems to be difficult for a lot of you also is ,, These are custom boats!!!!!!!!! We as customers get to decide what our boats become. An excellent observation by Firecat.... if you design a heavy boat , your draft will increase , the more rigging the more expensive ect...
These boats have no standard specs other than LOA and beam ????? Price is also dictated by the person designing the boat. Hopefully this will help some of you make more informed opinions. The black boat in the pics is for sale for $15,000 which Im certain indicates the FACT that these boats are also priced well below the previously mentioned brands. And YES I do agree with an earlier post that there are several regular contributors who bash any post that dose not promote the particular brand they have an affiliation with. Shame on ya.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Also I am willing to entertain a 5" draft on the simple version very lightly loaded with a smaller motor, but on the fully loaded version it's probably a little optimistic.


And then you have a boat builder who makes a fake account to do nothing bad mouth his competition. Some people should be ashamed of theirselves.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

:-? PIB are you saying I'm a fake boat builder? or is that a general comment about the bashing that seems to go on?

On a note about bashing, Heres the deal as I see it here. There are a ton of guys here who have owned many many boats, and a few of us who have built our own. Many have bought new, bought used, rebuild, or refurbished and have many years on the water with them.........
That being said, every now and again a guy pops up here, usually a new member, sometimes a builder under a fake name, and claims to have a revolutionary new boat out. Naturally most of us know little has changed in the last 30-40 years or so, so when we see an outlandish claim like "best boats built" or "new technology"......we will question it! It's not bashing, as some think, to question a statement or design, it is becoming an informed consumer.
Outside of all that, yes there are some loyal fans of certain brands and for good reason, then there are some who do not like certain boats (I myself am no longer a gheenoe fan, but do think they are still cool boats).
Loyalty and respect are earned, so if you have a product that is built well and priced well (remember we are a site dedicated to doing more with less ) you will gain fans in time. However keep in mind most boat builders never get off the ground, and the ones who do take years to build a fan base. 
Sorry thats just my $0.02


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Another topic that was hard for me to comprehend and seems to be difficult for a lot of you also is ,, These are custom boats!!!!!!!!!


I repeat, the HULL is the same! When I say "hull" I am refering ONLY to the hull and it's general dimensionality. Which to me doesn't constitute a "new design" but a customization of an existing design. Like I said, it's no big deal...just not a brand spanking new HULL design. I do belief that I was the only person in this thread that some-what compared this boats price to other boats so I will adress your comment:


> The black boat in the pics is for sale for $15,000 which Im certain indicates the FACT that these boats are also priced well below the previously mentioned brands.


I did not mension any particular brand or brands. You have a bit of a "strawman arguement" going on if you were refering to my post. However, One of the boats I had in mind is still $3,000 less. However, that boat is equipted with a 40hp at that price, not a 60hp so it's not a fair comparison. The bullet or flats 16' as it was previously called with a 60hp at this price is indeed a good deal. Specially with the motor being an Etec. About two years ago I was seriously considering 3-4 different boats. One of them was the Boggy creek Flats 16' (which is the former name of the boat based on this hull aparently). I don't think people have difficulty understanding what a custom boat is. Heck, show me a Florida builder who DOESN'T build a fully custom boat. HOWEVER each of those "custom boats" is still build from a stock hull from a stock mold. THAT is what I am refering to when I write..."This is not a new design.
I hope that clears up MY perspective on the topic.
Anyway, I'm done derailing. 

Back to the boat. I think I have a few more hull pictures. I will try to find them. Oddly enough, I kinda like the more simplistic layout he used in some of his earlier 16's. My old quote was based on that layout and it was very close to the price you posted Making Wave. If that's the case, the simpler layout must be just as labor intensive as the one on the black boat I guess.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

> > No way that hull does 60 with a 60hp. 42 mph at the high end.
> 
> 
> Have you ridden on one of these? If not what makes you come up with such a random top speed number?


My boat ( flat bottom) with a 60 2 stroke tops out around 35-38. The hull has sponsons that scrub a little off the top end, 42 is a guess on my part. I have spent time on a 18' tunnel with a 150, it topped out around 45mph. Also spend a good bit of time on a 16'6" flats and bay(famous craft now) that also had a 150 on it that topped out at 65mph.
I havent ridden in the the boat. The hull looks like it would ride great in a chop.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> :-? PIB are you saying I'm a fake boat builder? or is that a general comment about the bashing that seems to go on?
> 
> On a note about bashing, Heres the deal as I see it here. There are a ton of guys here who have owned many many boats, and a few of us who have built our own. Many have bought new, bought used, rebuild, or refurbished and have many years on the water with them.........
> That being said, every now and again a guy pops up here, usually a new member, sometimes a builder under a fake name, and claims to have a revolutionary new boat out. Naturally most of us know little has changed in the last 30-40 years or so, so when we see an outlandish claim like "best boats built" or "new technology"......we will question it! It's not bashing, as some think, to question a statement or design, it is becoming an informed consumer.
> ...



No I wasn't. I hit quote on the wrong post.
And I wasn't calling anyone a fake boat builder. I was saying that there are boat builders who make fake accounts on here to bad mouth their competition....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gee I can't imagine anyone doing that


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Newsbreak Firecat - people do that  ;D

I live by simple rules - if I am contemplating purchasing a product and that company is bashing their competition I walk away from them (unless there is no other legitimate option).

Competition should be embraced as it will make all of the items we buy better and keep costs under control.  

I will tell you for example that I see that there is a great person on here that is also a builder.  I actually met this man one time at a boat show and his wares were parked amidst other high end skiffs and complemented each one of the designs and craftsmanship.  Never once has this person (at least as far as I have read) talked down a competitors product.  And that is someone I will do business with in the future, that is why he is gaining the following he is.  Way to go Mel.

On the other side of the coin I was researching trim tabs for a buddy up north to to use on his builds and looked at Bennet's website and shortly thereafter closed the page as I could not believe the ego of the people responsible for their content.  Thank goodness there are alternate places to spend money.

If builders are making false claims and people are buying based on claims and not testing the claims themselves then that is their problem.  

I do have to agree with Paint it Black - far too many people bashing other peoples work.  Each and every boat on here, whether built by a builder or a re-fit in the backyard, has many hours of sweat that has gone into it and the owner should have the privilege of feeling good about his efforts and not told he did a crappy job as I am sure he did the very best that his skills could perform.

Even though I enjoy Firecats banter and his comments are usually well researched before typing, I have to correct him on his statment that boats have changed little in 30-40 years- make that 40,000 years and you come a little closer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Even though I enjoy Firecats banter and his comments are usually well researched before typing, I have to correct him on his statment that boats have changed little in 30-40 years- make that 40,000 years and you come a little closer.


Lol, ok you are correct, but I was trying to account for major changes in motor options and other slight tweeks that turned out to be major players. Mostly the popularization of flatback canoes and better tunnel designs as they relate to us. Funny though I stumbled upon a site just 2 days ago telling you how to hollow out your own log with fire to make a canoe .


----------



## thebullet (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

[smiley=no_derail.png]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hard to derail a topic that was put in the wrong section and has no ownership or bragging rights to begin with


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I'm not exactly sure how long the boat has been built by Boggy creek boats. What I can tell you is 2 years ago it wasn't being built by him cause I looked at all his boats, and it wasn't available. It wasn’t until about a year ago it was showed as available model on his website. The mold for the boat came from down south, (per John himself). As far as where I came up with that speed is John himself, and with me having a race boat back ground with the hull deign I do think the 60mph with a 60hp is obtainable (No I haven't seen it myself).But I have had boats run upper 80's low 90's with a 70hp, and 142mph with a 225hp (yes it was highly modified so much closer to 500hp) with just about everything in between. The pad is key to the boat being able to obtain those speeds remember the boat is only 15'11" and weighs 450lbs.(A 16ft bass boat weighing in at over 700lbs with a 90hp will run low 60's, but again it’s the pad that's makes this possible and most flats boats or skiff's don't have a true pad) The 5" draft as stated in my previous post is something I will questions until I see it firsthand (Due to the dead rise). That being said I have seen a 17ft 700lb dry weight rigged with a 130hp+gear+2 anglers float in 7"-8" so is it possible? Maybe. The boat is a very good looking boat and John does a great job with quality from what I can tell. And I have been a certified master tech for over ten years, built my own boats (and yes even my own plugs & molds), raced, fished; with just about everything else you can do with a boat. With the boat being price at 15K the way it's rigged, I don't know of another Manufacture with that kind of value, granted it may not meet your needs but it's priced extremely well.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stay on topic. [smiley=angry.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Maybe I can be of some assistance ?? I am somewhat familiar with Boggy Creek boats , having taken the time to visit the shop and ask some of the same questions a lot of you seem to be throwing out your opinions on.  The first and biggest surprise for me was/is... *Boggy Creek Boats is ONE man* !!! He does all the work himself....Designs boats with customers, Lays up the hulls , does all the fabrication and rigging, cleans the shop, answers the phone , responds to emails !!! All done by one person. ( and has been doing so for around ten years and the best I can tell has a very satisfied customer base) So there are no company reps. Another topic that was hard for me to comprehend and seems to be difficult for a lot of you also is ,, These are custom boats!!!!!!!!! We as customers get to decide what our boats become.  An excellent observation by Firecat.... if you design a heavy boat , your draft will increase ,  the more rigging the more expensive ect...
> These boats have no standard specs other than LOA and beam ?????  Price is also dictated by the person designing the boat.  Hopefully this will help some of you make more informed opinions.  The black boat in the pics is for sale for $15,000  which Im certain indicates the FACT that these boats are also priced well below the previously mentioned brands.   And YES I do agree with an earlier post that there are several regular contributors who bash any post that dose not promote the particular brand they have an affiliation with.  Shame on ya.


His screen name wouldn't happen to be "Fish4Life" would it?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

> > Maybe I can be of some assistance ?? I am somewhat familiar with Boggy Creek boats , having taken the time to visit the shop and ask some of the same questions a lot of you seem to be throwing out your opinions on.  The first and biggest surprise for me was/is... *Boggy Creek Boats is ONE man* !!! He does all the work himself....Designs boats with customers, Lays up the hulls , does all the fabrication and rigging, cleans the shop, answers the phone , responds to emails !!! All done by one person. ( and has been doing so for around ten years and the best I can tell has a very satisfied customer base) So there are no company reps. Another topic that was hard for me to comprehend and seems to be difficult for a lot of you also is ,, These are custom boats!!!!!!!!! We as customers get to decide what our boats become.  An excellent observation by Firecat.... if you design a heavy boat , your draft will increase ,  the more rigging the more expensive ect...
> > These boats have no standard specs other than LOA and beam ?????  Price is also dictated by the person designing the boat.  Hopefully this will help some of you make more informed opinions.  The black boat in the pics is for sale for $15,000  which Im certain indicates the FACT that these boats are also priced well below the previously mentioned brands.   And YES I do agree with an earlier post that there are several regular contributors who bash any post that dose not promote the particular brand they have an affiliation with.  Shame on ya.
> 
> 
> His screen name wouldn't happen to be "Fish4Life" would it?


+1


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Well I'm not exactly sure how long the boat has been built by Boggy creek boats. What I can tell you is 2 years ago it wasn't being built by him cause I looked at all his boats, and it wasn't available. It wasn’t until about a year ago it was showed as available model on his website. The mold for the boat came from down south, (per John himself).



The thread below is one that I started over 2 years ago. The picture that was attached to it was a DIRECT link to the boggycreek website. It was a picture of the White "bullet/ 16 flat." THAT THE buyer NAMED Macabi. the very same design that you first claimed was "new" but now say is one year old but definatly not two years old. As you can see. the whole thread is from 2009. It is now 2011.  I asked John by email about 1.5-2 years ago my first questions about the boat. He NEVER at any point of time indicated that he was not the builder of the boat with "Macabi" on the side. That would indicate that he either owned or had access to the mold for latleast TWO YEARS! You may be able to find pictures of that boat somewhere else. Do a search for the name Macabi. The boat was indeed on that site two years ago. He recently reorganized his site and took all references to the white boat in question down. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254537420/0#0
THREADS DON'T LIE!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

that boat,the way it sits WILL NOT run 60mph.


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

> > Well I'm not exactly sure how long the boat has been built by Boggy creek boats. What I can tell you is 2 years ago it wasn't being built by him cause I looked at all his boats, and it wasn't available. It wasn’t until about a year ago it was showed as available model on his website. The mold for the boat came from down south, (per John himself).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your are correct the white boat is the same hull design with a differenet cap never stated it wasn't the same, and as far as what John told me yes he was the builder of it. I do belive there were 2 of those boats produce the excat same way for a guide in the keys and yes it seems as my times are off because the thread you started does not lie. Time flys when your having fun. Didn't seem like it was that long ago that I was in his shop looking at it. But I guess that's what happens when you, build a new home, get married , and have a baby! Time passes you by.

As far as the speed, when I looked at boat to purchase standing in John's shop he was pretty firm on being able to run 60 in it. You would have to pretty bold to just out right lie when you have to know that a buyer will want a water test. I would expect that from a big Manufacture but from a small builder that could hurt you rep. real bad, real fast. So maybe someone can get a water test on this rig one day and let us all know.

Tight Lines!!


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Just talked with John with Boggy Creek this morning. He said the boat will do 53 with the 60hp on it. He is a pretty straight up guy. Instead of all this back and forth nonsense. Just call him.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ makes more sense! Cant beat a 50mph micro!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ... never stated it wasn't the same, and as far as what John told me yes he was the builder of it. I do belive there were 2 of those boats produce the excat same way for a guide in the keys and yes it seems as my times are off because the thread you started does not lie. Time flys when your having fun. Didn't seem like it was that long ago that I was in his shop looking at it. But I guess that's what happens when you, build a new home, get married , and have a baby! Time passes you by.
> 
> As far as the speed, when I looked at boat to purchase standing in John's shop he was pretty firm on being able to run 60 in it. You would have to pretty bold to just out right lie when you have to know that a buyer will want a water test. I would expect that from a big Manufacture but from a small builder that could hurt you rep. real bad, real fast. So maybe someone can get a water test on this rig one day and let us all know.
> 
> Tight Lines!!


Sorry, I think part of my reply was targeted at at different poster and you inadvertently got some of the "heat" for lack of a better word. Man, Congrats with the kid, house, and new wife. That's a lot of activity for a short period of time.
I think this boat and this whole "60 mph" issue deserves a "micro skiff video" review. I WOULD volunteer but I'm not qualified. I'm a..."arm chair" captain! lol I wonder if anyone up that why would be willing to "bite the bullet" for the sake of the microskiff.com community?


----------



## frankielayell (Aug 24, 2011)

most of the designs are technically sound but the material use for manufacturing is also equally important.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> most of the designs are technically sound but the material use for manufacturing is also equally important.


Um ok? :-?
Thanks, but I don't think anyone was challenging the quality of the boats, just there claims.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> > most of the designs are technically sound but the material use for manufacturing is also equally important.
> 
> 
> Um ok? :-?
> Thanks, but I don't think anyone was challenging the quality of the boats, just there claims.


I see no reason to make this person feel stupid for bringing up what is a valid point. At the beginning of this thread nobody was challenging anything about the boat. Someone asked if anyone knew anything about this hull then some people, myself included, stated "opinions" that the specs seemed a little padded. If this person wants to state his/her "opinion" that there could be a lack of quality based on what seems like quite the boat for a reasonable price I see nothing wrong with that. I would have said nothing but this is Frankielayell1's first post. If this is the response I got from my first post I would be scared away from what is actually a very friendly and informative forum.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My response was based on the fact that it was there first post, hence the thanks part, but what was their statement in responce to?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Long time lurker, new to the site. Been looking at this boat for a while thinking of building 1. Contacted John a couple months ago before the boat was done and asked some questions. Spoke to John again a day or two ago and set up a demo.  Got to demo the boat today. Use to fish out of a 162 Scout, 16 hewes red fisher, and fish out of a 1720 Action craft now all the time, and been in just about every production flats/micro out there. Here are my conclusions; these are my opinions only (just my .02)

*Speed:* The speed quoted earlier is not correct which was already stated and corrected by another forum member by calling John and getting the data from him. Even 53mph is pushing it with an Etech 60 rigged all the way out; Just wanted to get that out of the way. Now for the good stuff! 

*Ride:* This is the best rough water handling 15'11" flats/Micro I have ever been in. Wind speed this afternoon was 16mph out of the east according to NOAA, had easily a 1-2 chop with white caps. Boat ran very well into the chop, and did not wet me, no spray at all!!! Ran cross/sideways into the chop and had very, very minimal spray. This boat was drier, and just as smooth as or smoother than any of the boats I listed above.

*Hull Slap:* Do to the hull design, you will have to contend with hull slap, which may or may not be a problem depending on where you are fishing.

*Handling:* The boat handles very well, turns on rails, very responsive throughout the RPM range, (You can tell it's a very light boat)  Hole shot is impressive, all around very well handling boat. Cruising speed seemed to be at about 3500RPM, and with a 22gal tank you can go a long way.

*Draft:* Maybe as a tiller draft would be 5"-6", but without sticking the boat, from what I could tell it's more like 7"-8" rigged the way you see it in the pictures with 2 guys (Both 200lbs)

*Size-* This is a small boat, smaller than I was expecting but very stable. With 1 guy on the front I was able to walk completely around the gunnels without the boat trying to throw me out (I would not call it tippy but not as stable as the boats mentioned above). This boat is a 1-2 angler fishing boat if the 3rd was a child then maybe. However in no way will 3 full grown men enjoy fishing this boat (the way I fish at least, I don’t like 3 people on the boats mentioned above) Storage is very nice with a big hatch upfront (gas tank is up there), console storage, 2 very large areas in the back, and a bait well. (However you can design the boat however you want, I personally would make some changes to fit my needs better) This is a very nice feature due to most boat builders have only a certain # of layouts even non-production builders. 

*Fit, finish, quality:* The fit and finish of the boat is good, it’s not a yacht finish however this in no way affects the quality of the boat. John does great glass work and is very meticulous (if you have ever been to his shop you would see what I’m talking about cleaner than most boat showrooms) and it shows in the quality of his boats. Great attention to detail!

*Poling:* Did not get a chance to pole the boat. However this is not a technical poling skiff in my opinion.  It’s a micro flats boat, capable of bigger flats boat performance.

*Some of my thoughts:* The trim tabs are not needed on this boat; I did not use them for anything other than to level the boat out while running due to the seating load. However this was accomplished much easier with just a little shift of your weight. I was able to bury the nose just with negative trim of the engine, and the boat popped up just fine without them. The jack plate is not needed, ran it in all positions and didn't really make enough difference to justify the added weight or cost, unless you were having to idle across a long distance of very shallow water,( Me, I just run across it the shallower it is the faster I go). For me the poling platform is not needed,(1 most of my fishing is solo, 2 this is not a technical poling skiff) It's more of a micro flats boat, that will float in less than a true 8" and handle a chop very well. I would not have a problem taking this boat out to the jetty's or running the beach for site fishing cobia.(but I have taken my Jon boat out past the rocks so that's just me.)

*Overall:* The boat in the pictures sold for 15k rigged the way you see it, 60Hp Etech, Hydraulic Steering, Hydraulic jack plate, all aluminum trailer, Lenco trim tabs, poling platform, console with windshield and grab rail, bait well, +++.  I have looked at many boats and this boat for what its purpose is equals a great value, No boat will serve every purpose no matter how many manufactures claim that there boat will. I look forward to working with John in the near future on building 1 of these for me, as for the places and kind of fishing I do it works extremely well . Sorry this post is so long.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Creekrunner, Thanks for that AWESOME post!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Great post! Thanks for the personal insight and taking the time to post it.
RF


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I ordered the 16' Tunnel hull from John. I like his work and he has been a gentleman to deal with. He took the time to meet with me several times to show me his boats under construction. I will have a completely custom one of a kind
boat when done. Looking forward to my new boat. Thank god hunting season is here and when it is over my boat will be done. He has about 6 ahead of me. Patience.....


----------

